# Marine Spar Varnish



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

My preferred coating for my wallpaper table has been McCloskey's Man-O-War Spar Varnish - Gloss.

The stuff is very hard to find now - Varspar owns McCloskey (new acquisition ?) 

Question: Any Massholes know where I can find McCloskey's without driving TOO far. 

Last time I refinished the table I used Miniwax Poly. The poly is just to brittle for cutting on. Man-O-War always seemed to be resilient and have some "self healing" aspects (I can only guess that the Man-O-War had "softer" resins that would flow back together after being lightly cut into)

Question: Who makes the best marine varnish that also is resilient like I found the Man-O-War to be ? 

Valspar is sold around here at Aubuchon, but the local store could not find the M-O-W on their web interface. They do carry Last n Last marine spar varnish. My last experience with Last n Last was with their poly, and I was NOT impressed.

Question: Anyone have experience with Last n Last spar varnish?

thanks

-Bill

UPDATE EDIT: Just called a boat yard in Duxbury MA where I'll be this Saturday, and they carry Epathane varnish. Anyone know about it?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Da Arch, whats a Masshole?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

timhag said:


> Da Arch, whats a Masshole?


<cough> :whistling2:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> <cough> :whistling2:


I'm guessing your a Masshole......huh?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

timhag said:


> I'm guessing your a Masshole......huh?


Nope - I live in Scotland - Altho some people have been known to drop the 'M' when I've ratlled their cage lol


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah that MOW just fell off of a bunch of shelves
It's a distributer thing...whatever that means
If you've got a True Value nearby, they used to carry it, or at least used to be able to get it it (again a distributer thing)
...maybe your local TV has got a few cans leftover, might be worth a call


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

timhag said:


> Da Arch, whats a Masshole?


Usually it is a reference to an operator of a motor vehicle from Massachusetts, but I like to use it affectionately to refer to any resident of this fair state. I've been one all my life.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> Usually it is a reference to an operator of a motor vehicle from Massachusetts, but I like to use it affectionately to refer to any resident of this fair state. I've been one all my life.


Here in Pennsylvania, where/we're just plain assholes :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Yeah that MOW just fell off of a bunch of shelves
> It's a distributer thing...whatever that means
> If you've got a True Value nearby, they used to carry it, or at least used to be able to get it it (again a distributer thing)
> ...maybe your local TV has got a few cans leftover, might be worth a call



Thanks Slick,

I will do that, but the ones around here aren't old enough to have stock that old. 

I'm afraid I will need to switch brands. I'm thinking ANY real varnish will be better than Miniwax Poly.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> <cough> :whistling2:


Tooled, that's a great wikipedia entry. Couldn't a said it better myself. ALTHOUGH, the last time I drove to DC, the further south we drove the more the drivers exhibitted those "bad" habits we have been so proud of all these decades. With VA being the worst. I hear tell Atlanta GA drivers beat all others hands down.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Have you tried the Ben Moore 440 Spar Varnish? P&L and Fine Paints of Europe made a good one too. May have to add a little aecetone to kick up the dry time, but the BM was a very durable, flexible, and UV resistent Spar Varnish.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I give my tables 3 or 4 coats of shellac (aint wikidpedia great lol). Gives the board a nice waterproof finish and lasts for years. I would imagine that you can buy the stuff in the USA? I also use a laminate table for larger jobs - Easy to clean and can get more paper on the table at a time to paste up.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

*Have you tried Sikkens?*

As far as urethanes go, Sikkens is probably going to be your most durable.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

daArch said:


> ...the ones around here aren't old enough to have stock that old.


As I understand it, it was dropped in the last month or so
I went looking for it a few weeks ago, and they said their re-order never came in
It took a few no-shows for them to call and get the "dropped by distributor" story
So...maybe a few months tops


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

PinnacleResidential said:


> As far as urethanes go, Sikkens is probably going to be your most durable.


I'm not sure if the Marine and Marine Gloss are urethanes, but they are killer
I believe the Door & Window is, and it is "softer" than the Marine
Might be too soft actually...that's what makes it work so well on windows and doors


----------



## pkwy (Jan 30, 2009)

Valspar has owned mccloskeys for a loooooooooong time. They make a marine grade spar varnish under the cabot int. line...just an fyi.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

pkwy said:


> Valspar has owned mccloskeys for a loooooooooong time. They make a marine grade spar varnish under the cabot int. line...just an fyi.



why would marine grade varnish be under an interior line of products. McCloskeys still make ManOwar which is as good as before I don't know I don't use it. 

Cabot does not have any spar vanishes that I am aware of.


----------



## pkwy (Jan 30, 2009)

cabot definitly makes a spar varnish. sprays, qts. gals.


----------



## pkwy (Jan 30, 2009)

it is an exterior product but it is included in their interior line set.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

pkwy said:


> it is an exterior product but it is included in their interior line set.


interesting never seen those lines before, lacquers, floor finishes, must be made for blowes


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

P&L makes a damn good Spar Varnish - I paid $100 for one gallon two years ago.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> P&L makes a damn good Spar Varnish - I paid $100 for one gallon two years ago.


Is it available at regular P&L dealers? Not necessarily near the ocean?

By chance do you have the product name readily available?

thanks


----------

